# Why so many Baidu "robots"



## davidedric (Feb 13, 2016)

I was just wandering around the new look site, and clicked on the who's online button.  Of the 26 (!) robots or spiders online, a considerable majority were from the Chinese search engine Baidu.  I've seen a similar pattern elsewhere.  Anybody any idea why so many?

I don't read or write the language, so can't check it out.

Dave


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 13, 2016)

davidedric said:


> I was just wandering around the new look site, and clicked on the who's online button.  Of the 26 (!) robots or spiders online, a considerable majority were from the Chinese search engine Baidu.  I've seen a similar pattern elsewhere.  Anybody any idea why so many?
> 
> I don't read or write the language, so can't check it out.
> 
> Dave



I'd guess that the site and all its archives show up as "new", so the search engines are going to spend a lot of time here until they get us indexed.


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 14, 2016)

i would guess without knowing, it could be something to do  spammers


----------

